# Research Chemical pricing!



## exoticresearch (Nov 7, 2012)

*All research chemicals are 30ML*


*GW501516 $40.00* GW-501516 5MG PER 1ML (30ML) - Research Products
*MK2866 $50.00* MK-2866 25MG PER 1ML (30ML) - Research Products
*S4 $50.00* S4 50MG PER 1ML (30ML) - Research Products

*YOHIMBINE HCL $8.99* YOHIMBINE HCL 10MG PER 1ML (30ML) - Research Products
*FLIBANSERIN $13.99* FLIBANSERIN 50MG PER 1ML (30ML) - Research Products
*RIMONABANT $19.99* RIMONABANT 20MG PER 1ML (30ML) - Research Products
*ALT-711 $28.00* ALT-711 15MG PER 1ML (30ML) - Research Products

*Letrozole $17.99* LETROZOLE 2.5MG PER 1ML (30ML) - Research Products
*EXEMESTANE $22.99 *EXEMESTANE 25MG PER 1ML (30ML) - Research Products
*PRAMIPEXOLE 22.99* PRAMIPEXOLE 1MG PER 1ML (30ML) - Research Products
*ANASTROZOLE $19.99* ANASTROZOLE 1MG PER 1ML (30ML) - Research Products
*TAMOX $13.99* TAMOXIFEN CITRATE 25MG PER 1ML (30ML) - Research Products
*CLOM $13.99* CLOMIPHENE CITRATE 25MG PER 1ML (30ML) - Research Products
*TOREMIFENE $18.99* TOREMIFENE CITRATE 50MG PER 1ML (30ML) - Research Products
*RALOXIFENE $13.99* RALOXIFENE 50MG PER 1ML (30ML) - Research Products

*TADALAFIL $15.00* TADALAFIL CITRATE 25MG PER 1ML (30ML) - Research Products
*SILDENAFIL $15.00* SILDENAFIL CITRATE 25MG PER 1ML (30ML) - Research Products
*VARDENAFIL $16.99 *VARDENAFIL 20MG PER 1ML (30ML) - Research Products

*T4 $9.99* T4 (Levothyroxine) 200MCGS PER 1ML (30ML) - Research Products
*T3 $13.99* T3 (Liothyronine) 200MCGS PER 1ML (30ML) - Research Products
*CLENBUTEROL $22.95 *CLENBUTEROL HCL 200 MCGS PER 1ML (30ML) - Research Products
*
FINASTERIDE $16.00* FINASTERIDE 5MG PER 1ML (30ML) - Research Products
*DUTASTERIDE $18.99* DUTASTERIDE .5MG PER 1ML (30ML) - Research Products

*ALBUTEROL $13.99* ALBUTEROL 6MG PER 1ML (30ML) - Research Products
*KETOTIFEN $13.99 *KETOTIFEN 1MG PER 1ML (30ML) - Research Products

ALL RESEARCH PEPTIDES ARE USA MADE AND 98% PURITY!
CURRENTLY INSTOCK IGF, MT2, PT141  Peptides Products


----------



## bigpapabuff (Nov 12, 2012)

Great White Peptides - landptrading llc
Exotic - landptrading llc

Did the lab reports showing the bogus igf , folistatin and ace prompt you to change your name and try to hide it by competing on the same sites? What is the deal?


----------



## exoticresearch (Nov 12, 2012)

As stated earlier I was a partner with one of the partners of GWP. They helped me get set up on the forums. My LLC is under xb health. They did help me get set up. Not sure its a big issues


----------



## freakinhuge (Nov 12, 2012)

bigpapabuff said:


> Great White Peptides - landptrading llc
> Exotic - landptrading llc
> 
> Did the lab reports showing the bogus igf , folistatin and ace prompt you to change your name and try to hide it by competing on the same sites? What is the deal?




thats what I was thinking myself when i noticed this.

I just feel like I cant trust any of these RC peptide places anymore they are all over poppin up out of nowhere.

I was excited about price for a sec, but also know I rather pay for peace of mind and connection to GWP just turns me off.


----------

